# 【Giveaway】Finally, the X217 mod is officially released today!



## VOOPOO (25/2/19)

To celebrate the release of X217, we'll host a giveaway tomorrow, keep an eye on!







Upgraded from the craftsmanship of WoodyVapes and Gene Chip of VOOPOO, X217 embodies the following features:

1.Super power output: 217W
2.The flickering & colorful breathing LED light!
3.No built-in dual 21700&18650&20700 Batteries










How to enter:

1. Mention 2+ friends
2. Share the reasons why X217 attracts you?

Where to buy: http://www.voopoo.com/product/x217

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/2/19)

1. @StompieZA @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/2/19)

2. Dual 21700 Batteries!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA (25/2/19)

1. @RainstormZA @Jessica-ann 
2. Amazing design and looks! The Carbon look and breathing LED and color screen! Everything is awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/2/19)

1. @lesvaches @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (25/2/19)

2. Wow Voopoo has come a long way with that beautiful design. Omg dual 21700 batteries, now that's a super winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (25/2/19)

1. @Silver @Paul33 
2. I think the GENE chip is awesome
3. Having dual 21700 means more vaping with this amazing looking mod! That a big bonus!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/2/19)

@vicTor @Room Fogger 

Battery life for daaaaaaaays on this thing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShamZ (25/2/19)

@hot.chillie35 @Paul33

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (25/2/19)

Great battery life from the dual 21s

But more so, it looks awesome! The lights are fun

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hyphen (25/2/19)

@Brommer @DanTheMan 

Love the way it looks , very unique design.
Dual 21700 sounds amazing !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (25/2/19)

1. @Not_Allan @FoRmAtEEr
2. The Dual 21700 Batteries, beautiful design and off course the Gene Chip .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien (25/2/19)

@Asterix @ARYANTO 
Great battery life and colours what more do you need!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (25/2/19)

@Room Fogger @JurgensSt 

Dual 21700 Batteries!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt (25/2/19)

@Clouds4Days , @G+3

Dual Batteries

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (25/2/19)

@RainstormZA @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

Dual 21700 batteries FTW!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brommer (25/2/19)

@hyphen @Asterix 

Dual 21700... how’s that for getting off the “grid”

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique (25/2/19)

@Resistance @Grand Guru
Looks decent
longer battery life

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/19)

Very nice design!

@shaheedtait 
@etiennel22

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix (25/2/19)

@Brommer 
@Grand Guru 

Defintely the Duel 21700 batteries!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shaheedtait (25/2/19)

@Grand Guru
@Lee
Sleek design

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/19)

@Saintjie @Raindance @Cor 
Dual 21700 batteries - longer vape time
New GENE chip , and a new unique design [like the colour scheme]

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/2/19)

@Moerse Rooikat @MrGSmokeFree 
Dual 21700 batteries means longer vape time

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/2/19)

@Puff the Magic Dragon @Raindance 
voopoo chip is just awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saintjie (25/2/19)

@NOOB @ARYANTO 

The flickering & colorful breathing LED light!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/2/19)

@Rob Fisher , @Christos 

Am quite excited because I guess this mod with its 2x21700 batts can power my little Evod1 at 6 Watts for a whole week or two.

I think this might be useful if we get load shedding again....

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @KZOR 

Dual 21700 batteries for MTL vaping should last me a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (25/2/19)

@vicTor @Cor 
Stylish, great design and 2 x21700 = power for days!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , @Christos
> 
> Am quite excited because I guess this mod with its 2x21700 batts can power my little Evod1 at 6 Watts for a whole week or two.
> 
> I think this might be useful if we get load shedding again....



@SAVapeGear @Silver 

My guess is it will drive your Evod1 for a year or two!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (25/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @SAVapeGear @Silver
> 
> My guess is it will drive your Evod1 for a year or two!



Even better!!!!!!!
hmmm....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/2/19)

1. @Mac75 @Christos 
2. Something New and Battery Life for days...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/2/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Raindance @lesvaches 

Super power output: 217W. Fantastic battery life,

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jengz (25/2/19)

1. @Nadim_Paruk @M.Adhir 
2. Looker that packs heat and has good life in it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (25/2/19)

1.@hot.chillie35
@Constantbester 
2.when something looks good at first glance and still looks good 5mins. later, it's hard not to want it. Then you still need to add the chip ,features and battery life and its hard to say no!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Constantbester (25/2/19)

@Cor @Slick 

Great design, great chip and dual 21700 batteries....this is a winning recipe...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jessica-ann (26/2/19)

@StompieZA @RainstormZA
I'm a huge VooPoo vape queen  
I currently have a VooPoo mod but would love the upgrade
It has all my favourite colours in it and it takes various sizes for batteries plus the gene chipset 

#movingupinlive #VooPoo 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dunskoy (26/2/19)

@La_Navidad @hot.chillie35 

I am attracted by the incredible design, shape and power!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/2/19)

1. @mc_zamo @Muchis 
2. Dual 21700 Battery - Winner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/2/19)

Awesome look stunning design..a must own

@Largo
@JurgensSt
@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Humbolt (26/2/19)

@StompieZA @lesvaches 
I use my drag as a daily and it hasn't skipped a beat for nearly 2 years now. Most reliable mod I have ever owned. I'm sure this one will be just as good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/2/19)

@Chanelr @StompieZA 

dual 21700 will be battery life for Daaaaaaaaays!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## G+3 (26/2/19)

@Silver
@Stroodlepuff

With so much power if you are not using it to vape you can always help people out with this mod and a pair of these....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## veecee (26/2/19)

@vicTor @Paul33

1. Dual 21700 for long battery life.
2. Gene chip

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (27/2/19)

@Chanelr @StompieZA
This is really a gorgeous mod

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Supriyono (27/2/19)

1. @Resistance @Constantbester @hot.chillie35 
2. i love the design

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (27/2/19)

@Stosta @Vapessa 

The screen is awesome. A welcome addition that many would like.
The LED light.
DUAL 21700 Batteries!! YEAH!! 
Carbon Fiber and Resin compliments the device.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## La_Navidad (28/2/19)

@dunskoy @Largo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (28/2/19)

Dual 21700 batteries - it's a huge win in self-sufficiency. Great chip and awesome design please me even more. Great mod, VOOPOO!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (28/2/19)

1.
@Max @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (28/2/19)

2.
Nice size Mod, cool LED flashing lights, it's a dual mod and has a big enough screen. 

Thanks for the chance @VOOPOO
Awesome Giveaway

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VOOPOO (28/2/19)

Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
Congratulations to the winners*
@Silver*
*@RainstormZA*

Please pm to claim your prize and tell us your shipping address and phone number.
You are the lucky guys and in order to help more vapors, you need to review it after receive the product 

Good luck next time for other friends. VOOPOO really appreciate your concern~

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/2/19)

Congrats @Silver and @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ShamZ (28/2/19)

Congrats @Silver and @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## lesvaches (28/2/19)

congratulations! @Silver @RainstormZA !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (28/2/19)

Omw I was not expecting this. Congrats @Silver 

Thank you for a great comp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (28/2/19)

Congrats guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (28/2/19)

Awesomeness. 
Congrats @Silver and
@RainstormZA
Enjoy your prizes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

Congrats @RainstormZA and @Silver, We will officially be the first 3 people in SA with this device

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (28/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Congrats @RainstormZA and @Silver, We will officially be the first 3 people in SA with this device


Really? You also got one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (28/2/19)

Congrats to @Silver
@RainstormZA

Enjoy the device. Happy vaping! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Really? You also got one?



Yeah Also won one on the VOOPOO Coil Build contest on monday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (28/2/19)

Well done @RainstormZA and @Silver . And @StompieZA for your creative coils.

Enjoy the new toys and please let us know your opinions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (28/2/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
> Congratulations to the winners
> *@Silver*
> *@RainstormZA*
> ...



Oh wow, can't believe this

Thank you so much @VOOPOO for drawing my name !

However, given my position here on the forum handling relationships with vendors, I am going to graciously bow out of this competition and kindly ask @VOOPOO to redraw my spot so someone else can enjoy this prize.

No offence to anyone or to VOOPOO - you guys are all great

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix (28/2/19)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, can't believe this
> 
> Thank you so much @VOOPOO for drawing my name !
> 
> ...



Wow!! What a gracious and noble gesture @Silver! (Can you pass on some of these traits to our politicians?)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (28/2/19)

Congrats @RainstormZA and @Silver !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (1/3/19)

Congrats @Silver and @RainstormZA hope you enjoy your prize. Think this is the frist time I see @Silver winnig something in the 95 odd years I have been part of this forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

